# 10 Nov 2007 Flounder



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Met up with my Dad, Uncle Roby, Dad's good friend Rodney, and Scoot at 1700 at Dad's house. To the ramp and underway by 1715; I got in the boat with Rodney and everyone else got in dads boat. We ran straight to Pickens Beach and split up. 










Rodney and I found a nice stretch of beach without any competition and began the hunt! It was maybe 50 yards down that we found our first fish. We worked Pickens for the next 2 1/2 hours, producing fish every 15-20 min. Final tally was 16 between Rodney and I. We had 4 really nice fish, one of which, our biggest of the night, was around 6lbs.

Dad, Roby and Scoot also had success with a total of seven fish for their efforts. All in all a great night 23 fish between 5 fishermen, and home by 2100.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice flounder....I think we passed the you guys in that john boat rigged with the ropes. Cool setup.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, we've been using essentially this same set up for the last 20 years. Very few new mods in all that time and it still works as good as ever.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Great story and even better flounder. Glad to here sombody got some flounder.


----------



## SpinFisher (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome night for you guys...glad to see someone is getting some.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Damnit never in the right place at the right time.:banghead


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job Nice looking flounder


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent!!!!.....

How big that 6 pounder was....about two feet at least?... Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW, those are some awesome fish, thanks for the report,and thats one awesome looking setup on that jon boat


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a good mess of fish right there!!!! Glad to see your getting some!!! thanks for the report and nice :takephoto!!!


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

sweet,i wish i would hit em like that:bowdown


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

nice flatties.... congrats:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!! What's the ropes for?


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

We usually only fish with two guys. The outboard has an aluminium bar running across the front (about 3 1/2 feet wide). The rope runs from one side of the bar, up to a pulley on the bow and back to the other side. This way we can steer from the front so nobody has to get yelled at to "TURN AROUND, NO, NO ... LEFT, LEFT!!!" It's real simple and it's worked great the last 20+ years since my dad started taking me.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captjoshrozier (11/16/2007)*We usually only fish with two guys. The outboard has an aluminium bar running across the front (about 3 1/2 feet wide). The rope runs from one side of the bar, up to a pulley on the bow and back to the other side. This way we can steer from the front so nobody has to get yelled at to "TURN AROUND, NO, NO ... LEFT, LEFT!!!" It's real simple and it's worked great the last 20+ years since my dad started taking me.


Thanks. Can you put it in neutral or shift gears from up there?


----------

